# Bull shark



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

It's on the internet so it has to be real.... 
Wife sent me this screenshot this morning....
I'd poop my pants if I hooked into a big shark in ohio


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Possible, but if I had to choose between being real or just another internet hoax....

Edit: I see the story started on react365.com. I think we have our answer.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lol,,, I got that email story about 3 times over the years.
'Truth or Fiction" says it's about 3 years old,,, & totally false. Go Figure


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dang,I was half way down with my surf outfits and bait tank full of baby searays ready to catch some Ohio bull sharks.
Thanks for ruining my day guys


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol I love how the story states he hooked and lost it,but they still show a picture of a hooked shark. 
The saddest thing is,most people that don't know a lot about fish/fishing on social media 100% believe it. My sister in law being one of them. "Uh,uh,I ain't tubbin in dat river n e moe,dems sharks will bite yas".....


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Ugh... I've had at least 8 people send that link to me on Facebook... every one of them believed it was true... And the alligator at Tappan. That's another one flying around.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Wasn't there a grouper out of one of the rivers near Dayton at one point too


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Dang,I was half way down with my surf outfits and bait tank full of baby searays ready to catch some Ohio bull sharks.
> Thanks for ruining my day guys



LMBO,,,,, your killing me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
BTW,,,, I rented a 6 bdr house for week, again,,,, down NC OBX. a VERY nice spot!
IF you know anybody interested in those 'salty' SHARKS! Let me know ,,,,,,,, ;>)


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Bull sharks have been found pretty crazy far up the Mississippi. The most reputable article, that doesn't seem to be fake, i found was regarding one caught in Alton, Illinois in 1937 (before the dams i suppose). They have been found even further up the amazon. I think bull sharks are the only ocean sharks that can tolerate the freshwater and stay in rivers for extended periods.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> Bull sharks have been found pretty crazy far up the Mississippi. The most reputable article, that doesn't seem to be fake, i found was regarding one caught in Alton, Illinois in 1937 (before the dams i suppose). They have been found even further up the amazon. I think bull sharks are the only ocean sharks that can tolerate the freshwater and stay in rivers for extended periods.


I think I remember reading about that at one time, it had made it some 1,000 miles up the river or something. Rather unlikely, but still possible as long as there are no dams or other impassable areas.


----------



## rayscott (Nov 3, 2012)

That fella on River Monsters will be out there fishin' for it! He will catch it. Make the river safe again.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Same topic,,,, different RIVER! 'River Bulls'
This kid will show you how to catch 'em;





Hey Saugeyefisher
Looks like I'll have to save all of my lamb's hearts, & take them to NC OBX!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Doboy, Fishercreek Rick took an Asian Bighead home, cooked it up and said it taste just like shark. It was a 42lber that Squirrel caught on a yellow 1 or 1 1/2 lead spoon


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

He's a tough little booga


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

I will believe it when I personally catch it!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Doboy said:


> LMBO,,,,, your killing me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> BTW,,,, I rented a 6 bdr house for week, again,,,, down NC OBX. a VERY nice spot!
> IF you know anybody interested in those 'salty' SHARKS! Let me know ,,,,,,,, ;>)


Doboy, when you going to be in OBX? I'll be there this Saturday for a week with my kayak. Wanna get some fishing in?


----------

